# Caravan Club Why Do You Have To Reverse Onto A Pitch ?



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

Just left a c c cl at Snettisham it was becoming a bit muddy so we left while we could still get out.  We headed to Sandringham they have hard standings so should be ok there.Went round the site there were pitchs available The little map that the warden gave me states all caravans and motorhomes must be reversed onto the pitch.
Does anyone know why
We just left and went home (the rain was coming through my barbourjacket)  
As we have a vw t4 Bilbo we us a kyham motordome feestanding awning.Driving up to this is easy reversing to within an inch or twois hard work.The area around the van is the same if you pitch the awningto the left or the right.
So why reverse in ?
Im sure the warden would have been able to explian the reason to me .But i only though of it as I headed north through arain stom


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

It is so that everyone faces the same way. All the doors face one way for privacy etc.
It does not work with my left hand drive outfit so I have to drive on!

Bob


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

On some sites they do it that way in case of the need to get 'vans off site quickly in the event of an emergency. On others e.g. Baltic Wharf it's to make the most use of a very tight pitching area. Or in some instances it's as Bob suggests. 

Having said all that, I was at Trewethett Farm a few weeks ago and 'vans were parked in every possible configuration, including many sideways on to maximise the view.

Roger


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The principal reason is:

a) Caravans ... so that the hitch is available for towing you out with a tractor/4WD if you get bogged down;

b) Motorhomes .... so that the tow point on the front bumper is available for towing you out with a tractor/4WD if you get bogged down.

The rear chassis on most motorhomes isn't a good place to hitch up to for a tow out, excepting if it is fitted with a recognised towbar, and even then the load may be too much for the attachments.

Colin

PS - also applies to if there is a fire and the van needs to be moved quickly.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I just got away from Gowerton site and there was a caravan in at right angles across the rear of the pitch - I forgot to take a piccy I was so surprised.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I spent a few days at the C&CC site at Clithero visiting my daughter recently. When I arrived I was shown to the pitch and I asked the warden how he wanted the van eg reverse or drive in? he said its up to you and promptly left.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've always been told its for privacy reasons the exit doors are always on the same side so left hand drive drive on and right hand reverse on.
The caravan club is not meant to be a friendly club


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

You can pitch anyway you like as long ae everything stays on the hardstanding and does not encroach on the grass fingers which gives you the fire break needed.

Regards Phil

P.S C&CC The friendly club
CC The quality club


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I do not think it is anything to do with the clubs, it is the wardens. Most of them tell you to get a pitch, how you put your MH on it is up to you. However, there are the few who seem to want to lay down unnecessary laws, why I do not know.

Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Cheshiregordon, That was a C&CC sit and not a CC site.

Upon arrival at the CC site after getting the A frame in line with one's neighbor. The wee wifey is supposed to place either the Minora, Vase of Flowers or table lamp in the window. Then ASAP the Van must be cleaned, followed of course by the 4*4.

Steve


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

With our Aclass we want the bed as far from the road as possible BUT we also want the best view from the front window. So, from our perspective, we have to find the best compromise if we can.

Some wardens say "please yourself", some say drive on or reverse on according to their own dictats. Recently (White Water - CC) we were told to reverse on. When I pointed out our offside hab door, I was told "oh, drive on in that case". Clearly they wanted all hab doors on the same side in any particular row.

A few days later we got another Rapido next to us. They had a poor view, their bed next to the road and their door on the "wrong" side - clearly someone just following the rules without thinking or asking.

Personally, I don't mind facing someone else's door - Gordon


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

As a matter of interest, has anyone ever been asked to do this on a commercial site or a site in Europe?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pitch*



Pard said:


> As a matter of interest, has anyone ever been asked to do this on a commercial site or a site in Europe?


No, Never. And something I have pointed out before.

Most time when we have parked door-to-door. We got on very well with the neighbours.

TM


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Pard said:


> As a matter of interest, has anyone ever been asked to do this on a commercial site or a site in Europe?


yes we have, at Woodhills (independent) in north Norfolk. We have never been to a club site and only done a small handful of independents, but did get asked to reverse in on this site. 

Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Motorhomes are best reversed onto the pitch.
The reason is you can see the gestapo in green uniforms, sometimes whihizzing about on a tractor, aproaching to tell you that you are not close enough to the marker peg.

I have a simple solution to this problem
Park and then move said marker to the van.

dave p


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Did not the position of said marker change a while ago?

I recall it used to be in the middle of the van - impossible to judge while reversing without a spare person watching and we saw many such pegs flattened by caravans reversing just a tad too far......

It is now on the offside of the vehicle (from memory) so that (in theory) you can see it down the offside of the vehicle as you gaily reverse towards it.

Mind we have still seen some caravans taking them out with the corner of the van as they do a sudden twitch to try to line up at the last moment.........

I have never seen a motorhome do the same - not making any comments about competence or the ability to manoeuvre or similar, just an observation.....  

Dave


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Pard said:


> As a matter of interest, has anyone ever been asked to do this on a commercial site or a site in Europe?


Yes on a commercial site near Thetford ( a while ago so can't remember the name of it but it was quite a big one) and the site at Ripley North Yorkshire where 'dad' is very fussy and almost gets the tape measure out! However we liked that site especially when we had the children with us as it has an indoor swimming pool and is close to Harrogate.


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Officious jobs worth. :lol:


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I've concluded that it depends where the warden is on the Obsessive Compulsive Disorder spectrum.

Years ago we were up in Scotland at a waterside site (too long ago to remember where) and the warden/manager got apoplectic when asked why he was so keen to have every van exactly 'lined up'. It turned out that his reason was it 'looks stupid' if any van is the wrong way round or at an angle.

When telling friends and acquaintances about this guy we found two other families that had had exactly the same experience with him.

At the other end of the spectrum is the complete free for all where vans are all trying to get the best view and will come so close that they are almost touching. We were actually bumped by a German van manoeuvering to share our view of the Duomo when staying at Fiesole overlooking Florence.

Phil


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all,

As an ex CC Warden I have to say there is a very good reason for attempting to have 'vans with habitation doors all to one side. When caravans in particular put up awnings that are facing each other it is virtually impossible to get the required fire break between them. More than that if they are friends they seem to feel it is great fun to have them as close as possible - great until the Warden has to ask them to move!

This is also not a fun job for the Warden, so the easiest way to stop this happening is to have awnings all on one side. I have to say I never made an issue of this, just made people aware of the regulations (set by the Fire Brigade not the club, and enforced by them on one Site I worked on) and that they parked their outfit with due regard to their neighbours.

Hope this helps

Gary

Ps, Peterborough was MUDDY!!! Got off with the help of a friendly 4X4 driver.


----------

